# Undead dog/wolf



## Swift (Feb 23, 2009)

Figured I would share my first major prop since I often browse around here for ideas.

I picked up a cheap skull off ebay for about $10 and thought it would be a good base to build a prop around.

I got the dimensions for the pvc frame from zombietronix's canine calculator http://www.zombietronix.com/calculator_canine.php

For ribs i used a 3 dollar plastic waste basket like from this guide http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/74894-how-make-skeletal-rib-cage-cheaply.html

Latex carpet adhesive for the corpsing.

Rest is newspaper, fake fur, hotglue, tape, and spare strips off the waste basket.


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

Very Nice. Keep up the good work.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice! That thing is cool ... and creepy!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow that is a great idea. I hope you don't mind if I borrow this idea. I have a deer skull I found in the woods and would love to do something like this. It is really turning out great!!!!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

awesome!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Now THIS is something I could do! Gooooo Swift!

Are you going to trim down the fur?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'd like to see a dog like that at Westminster


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Nice progress - cant wait to see it finished. A little blood-matted fur and some wild eyes and you'll be giving the kiddos nightmares for years.


----------



## Swift (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks all.

and nah go ahead if anyone wants to use the idea. I'm sure others could make better looking ones. Like i said its my first project hehe.

I probably wont be trimming the fur much. I don't think I would be able to make it look very good. Probably should of bought smaller length fur but wasn't sure what it would look like once i had it completed.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

thats sweet - age it out a bit and its going to look great ,awsome job


----------



## The Mangler (Jul 2, 2007)

Excelsior!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nicely done, be sure to post the end product pics too.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I like the idea behind this prop... good job!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Me too!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great prop. How is the dog coming? We want more pictures.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

That is looking great. I have thought about making a wolf like that but just havent gotten around to it. I think if i do though i would love to base it off yours. Cant wait to see him finished.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

That looks great - can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Looking great so far. Nice job!


----------

